# Private Scans During IVF Cycle?



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

My DH and I are currently considering our options for treatment (we need ICSI and TESE/PESE as very severe MFI).  We are looking at CARE in Nottingham at the minute as it has excellent rep for MFI.  I want to have my stim scans done over here as it will cut down on the amount of travelling we ma have to do.

Does anyone know where you can get provate scans and the bloods required through the stim phase done in Belfast (or NI in general) and how much this might be?  Also, if anyone has travelled for treatment I would be interested in hearing how you found it and when you went to the clinic etc?

TIA
Happyfeet xo


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi there welcome to the site

You could try Origin in Belfast for scans and bloods but not sure if they would do them individually separate from tx, here is there website and costs are on it too - http://www.originfertilitycare.com/ .

As for tx elsewhere i am not sure about but good luck...

Missy xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
I was looking for this today myself although the nearest for me is in Dublin.  I will need a lining scan for DE ivf .
There is a clinic in Dublin that does the 3D and 4D scans of your baby but they also do other scans too and this is one of them.
It costs E135 for a lining scan.
The name is www.ultrasound.ie or something very similar.

BoBo


----------



## samlynch7 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Happyfeet,

I know you can get these scans done in Galway Fertility Unit (€150 per scan).  I had my IVF treatment with Nurture in Nottingham, they are excellent (I have a 2.5 year old son) and going again with them in September.  You should check the clinic out. They forward the results to the clinic and your clinic then decide on your next step.  

Hope this helps.


----------

